

Interesting backstory of harmless "&" - Wazzup12
http://hotword.dictionary.com/ampersand/

======
beaumartinez
That's nothing compared to Shady Character's article on it[1] (if anything,
this feels more like a summary _of it_ ).

[1] [http://www.shadycharacters.co.uk/2011/06/the-ampersand-
part-...](http://www.shadycharacters.co.uk/2011/06/the-ampersand-part-1-of-2/)

------
TillE
This is one of those stories that _sounds_ suspiciously like urban legend
bullshit, but upon further investigation, is actually true. Huh.

Most surprisingly, Italian borrowed the word "ampersand" as-is from English.
German uses the more sensible "Et-Zeichen" ("et sign/character"), though.

~~~
pan69
In the Netherlands (Dutch language) we still use "per se" in our day to day
speak which means, just like the article points out, "in itself".

~~~
Someone
I do not think I have ever seen it used with that meaning. I know it as
"insistingly". Vandale.nl agrees with that.

